# Help!



## Kblas (4 mo ago)

UPDATE: So two more of my pullets have done the same thing listed below but they both recovered much more quickly. I'm not concerned that it's fatal anymore, just bizarre. I did contact a Poultry vet and she has never heard of anything like this. I'm pretty sure it's nothing viral because they were affected several weeks apart. They are all happy campers now. Weirdest thing I ever saw. 




Last Saturday one of my Buff Orpington chicks(18 weeks old), didn't look just right. She was moving slowly, and her head was beginning to droop. Refused food and water that day. Next day her head was all the way down and she was unable to lift her neck/head at all. I put her in a dog crate in the garage and offered her water every few hours, which she drank. She also ate some olive oil soaked bread. I started her on vitamin E and this continued until yesterday. I also gave her a little molasses water twice, 8 hours apart. Every day I was sure she was going to die. Then this morning she was completely recovered. I've put her in a separate yard from the others to be sure. This morning my only other BO is doing the same thing! What is going on?!! All my other chicks are fine. They are different breeds from these. P.S. There are no vets near me that treat chickens.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Closely inspect both your Buff Orpington's for lice/mites, especially around the vent area. Consider getting both of them started on Corid 9.6% liquid solution for 5 days.
What does their feces look like?


----------



## Kblas (4 mo ago)

dawg53 said:


> Closely inspect both your Buff Orpington's for lice/mites, especially around the vent area. Consider getting both of them started on Corid 9.6% liquid solution for 5 days.
> What does their feces look like?


The feces looks normal. I also checked that the crops weren't full. What is corid solution for?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Kblas said:


> The feces looks normal. I also checked that the crops weren't full. What is corid solution for?


Possible coccidiosis.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Also check their surroundings to make sure there isn't something they can get in to that is causing their problems.


----------



## Kblas (4 mo ago)

UPDATE: My 2nd affected chick seems fully recovered at a much faster rate than the first one. One minute she was lying like a dead chick and the next she jumped up with full mobility and began eating and drinking normally. I am completely befuddled over what this could be but happy they are ok. So far, all other chicks seem fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is just weird. I don't know what else to say about it. No intervention lends itself to they got into something.


----------



## Kblas (4 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> That is just weird. I don't know what else to say about it. No intervention lends itself to they got into something.
> [/QUOTE
> I can't find anything out of the ordinary in their yard. I'm just watching the others closely for any similar symptoms. So far, there are none. Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

At some point you'll relax and not worry you're going to see it again. Which you probably won't.


----------

